# Should You Shake/not Shake The Bottle After Priming?



## Carboy (27/4/09)

Hi everyone,

I just stumbled on this information on the Brewcraft web site under the heading... *"Bottling"* 
*Shake thoroughly then stand the bottles in a warm spot (say around 20 to 22C.) for about a week then store for at least another 2 weeks before sampling.*
This is the first time I have read anything that indicated that you should shake the bottle thoroughly after capping.... Does this relate specifically to bulk, suger and/or pellet priming..... Do you shake or not shake, that is the question?

Any thoughts/advice on this topic, thank you.

Cheers
Carboy


----------



## warra48 (27/4/09)

I can't see the point in shaking. Why do your best to oxidise your beer by shaking it and mixing the oxygen from the neck just after you've bottled it?

I'm sure your yeasties are smart enough to find the sugars to carbonate your bottle, without shaking, so why bother?

I don't shake mine, and they carb up just fine.


----------



## samhighley (27/4/09)

If i'm priming with something granular, like sugar or dextrose, then i'll usually shake the bottles. But it's been a while since i've bottled uncarbonated beer, and when I did, I bulk primed.

Thinking about it though, it probably doesn't make a whole lot of difference. This is reinforced by the existence of carbonation drops, which would not benefit in any way from the application of shaking.


----------



## marlow_coates (27/4/09)

I don't think there would be any difference, the yeast will find the sugars whether they are put in with a bulk prime, as card drops, or as teaspoons filled.


----------



## troopa (27/4/09)

Great way of finding out if you have capped the bottle properly or not

especially when you get a face full of beer 

Tom


----------



## jonocarroll (27/4/09)

I give them a good shake the day after bottling to get the sugar back into solution. By then it's usually coated the bottom of the bottle pretty well. peas_and_corn will attest to my frequent light-speed carbonations since I started doing this (3 days to decent carbonation anyone?) though this was also at the time I started AG, so who knows?

I've never noticed any significant oxidation, but then all my AG beers are less than 4 months old.

As for 'should you do this or not' this isn't a question that you're going to get answered in any significant way. What you will get is opinion, and bucketloads of it to boot. Have fun. :beer:


----------



## Mantis (27/4/09)

I just tip the bottle bum up a couple of times.


----------



## Frank (27/4/09)

Mantis said:


> I just tip the bottle bum up a couple of times.


As demonstrated by your Brewing assistant in your Avatar. :icon_cheers:


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (27/4/09)

Boston said:


> As demonstrated by your Brewing assistant in your Avatar. :icon_cheers:



Yeah that's one fine 'brewing assistant'  .

How many mistakes would one make if that 'brewing assistant' was helping out on brew day! :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (27/4/09)

Mantis said:


> I just tip the bottle bum up a couple of times.



+1

5 times to be precise except when I (Most of the time) bulk prime for keg & bottles.

TP


----------



## BitterBulldog (27/4/09)

what about when using coopers carbonation tabs?
Any need to tip bottle?


----------



## Tony (27/4/09)

TidalPete said:


> 5 times to be precise except when I (Most of the time) bulk prime for keg & bottles.



We all know that more than 3 shakes is clasified as a wank 

Buk prime!


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/4/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I give them a good shake the day after bottling to get the sugar back into solution. By then it's usually coated the bottom of the bottle pretty well. peas_and_corn will attest to my frequent light-speed carbonations since I started doing this (3 days to decent carbonation anyone?) though this was also at the time I started AG, so who knows?
> 
> I've never noticed any significant oxidation, but then all my AG beers are less than 4 months old.
> 
> As for 'should you do this or not' this isn't a question that you're going to get answered in any significant way. What you will get is opinion, and bucketloads of it to boot. Have fun. :beer:



Yeah, I don't know what goes on in your brew shed, but it's something supernatural.

Back when I primed, before I bulk primed, I didn't bother. My reasoning was that the liquid rushing out of the bottler would mix up the sugar enough.


----------



## Leigh (28/4/09)

Carb drops here. By the time I've cleaned up the kitchen, the carb drops are about 70-90% dissolved, so I upend twice "to mix" before putting the stubbies in a carton and on the shelf...carb time is usually less than a week.


----------



## BitterBulldog (28/4/09)

Does this mean i don't have to wait 2 weeks like you would if using sugar?

1 week & chill? sounds good!



Leigh said:


> Carb drops here. By the time I've cleaned up the kitchen, the carb drops are about 70-90% dissolved, so I upend twice "to mix" before putting the stubbies in a carton and on the shelf...carb time is usually less than a week.


----------



## Pennywise (28/4/09)

I've only up ended my bottle's once due to a slight undercarb problem, didn't make any difference, the other 147 batches I've bottled have not been shaken or up ended and never had a problem with carbing up in a week or so. I reckon if it aint broke don't fix it


----------



## Leigh (28/4/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> Does this mean i don't have to wait 2 weeks like you would if using sugar?
> 
> 1 week & chill? sounds good!



I don't think the carb drop v sugar makes it any quicker...

I usually wait 3-4 weeks before drinking anyway...need a little agin'


----------

